# DB Press or Military Press



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*DB Press or Military Press for building size and strength in shoulders*​
DB Press 2321.90%Military Press 3634.29%Both4643.81%


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

DB Press or Military Press for building size and strength in shoulders?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

both obviously


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Military for me!


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i use both, but not in the same program. also seated Smith Press and Cybex dual axis press. all have their own merits and drawbacks. one is not 'better' than another, merely different.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Strict Military for me, its one of the hardest lifts - how many people do you see doign this nowadays and how many of them are 80Kg+ without a jerk in the lift.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mil press for me aswell.

with elbows infront of the bar, not out to the sides.


----------



## Prime_Size (Feb 28, 2011)

Strict Military (seated) for me..


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB press as my form always stays spot on. I tend to cheat more on military press and use my legs and momentum if I struggle on the last few reps.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> mil press for me aswell.
> 
> with elbows infront of the bar, not out to the sides.


What is the benefit of elbows front? This method could suit me as I have a nagging pain at the back of my left shoulder when I do elbows to the side.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

well you shouldn't compare the 2 exercise's imo because the main focus varies slightly between each exercise

in an ideal program you should swap between the two, rather then ruling one out


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dumb bell press for me. No chance of cheating when doing it seated


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Both imo,

But recently found awesome gains from doing a couple of heavy military followed by a slightly lighter hanging clean&press


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i like seated smith press but its probably not ideal in comparison. Done seated db press for ages and now switched to smith press i have noticed zero difference.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

When people say military press its easy to cheat I don't think cheating for the last few reps on your last set is hardly a crime. I mean if you actually try those last 'cheat' reps they are very tough and it feels like a whole body workout. I agree that mixing both exercises in would be best but ATM I'm testing out military Press though I can do more with DBs combined than on a bar which is strange or not?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

On The Rise said:


> When people say military press its easy to cheat I don't think cheating for the last few reps on your last set is hardly a crime. I mean if you actually try those last 'cheat' reps they are very tough and it feels like a whole body workout. I agree that mixing both exercises in would be best but ATM I'm testing out military Press though *I can do more with DBs combined than on a bar which is strange or not?*


People think by being seated it means you can't 'cheat' however, if you think of a powerlifter benching, power comes from the feet and up the body, same with seated DB press,

Now try and do it standing you'll see the majority of bodybuilders have a weak core, yeah deadlifts and squats build your core etc, but nothing like a overhead press or overhead squat would, so overhead press will build far more mass everywhere over a seated DB press imo


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Military press for overall size and strength but single arm DB (I prefer kettlebell) press is always nice for shoulder strength and stability.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Press behind neck for me.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Funny this should come up as i used the military press for the first time in yrs the other day, my shoulders felt sooooo gooood after, for a good couple of days after i could feel the soreness!

Will still do seated db press as it can only be good to mix it up, both great exercises.. That and side raises!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Standing mills for me


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Both for me alternate every workout,

Also do clean and press those bad boys **** me up, out of breath is not the word

after a few sets lol


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

I started today with seated db press which went quite well, then tried bentover side raises but only did two sets cos just felt like I wasn't doing them right. Did standing side raises next and they really hurt so was pleased with them but my left shoulder really started to feel like it was seizing up so decided two heavy sets of shrugs and enough was enough. Mixed feelings really but was happy with the db press and side raises. Maybe need to watch video for form on bent side raise. Thanks for help guys.


----------



## Peter VI (Nov 9, 2010)

Both for me mate.


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Where is the option for neither?!?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> DB press as my form always stays spot on. I tend to cheat more on military press and use my legs and momentum if I struggle on the last few reps.


Try doing it seated


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I like both movements. DB presses tend to bring out my side delts more than military presses, but strength progression is easier with the militaries.

Also really like hangclean into push presses - the daddy of pressing exercises IMO.


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

prefer military press standing


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Siasix said:


> Where is the option for neither?!?


There isnt one because over head pressing with a barbell is the best for size and STRENGTH when it comes to shoulders


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

I do db press for 2 weeks, then seated military for 2. I like them both tbh but i find my shoulders feel more worked from the db's tbh


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

i really struggle with millitary, never really liked it, 60kg for 8 i struggle with just doesnt feel nice for me, but yesterday i did 90lbs dumbells for 2 sets of 10, much prefer dumbells


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Dumbells. seated.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

db's seated too, but my gym db's only go to 26kg so been doing militaries for past month


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I just use seated hammer strength shoulder press as my only shoulder isolation lift now. I find shoulders get hit with all sorts of other lifts and I have recently been told by my osteopath that I've (inadvertantly) overtrained my anterior delts (hence the crippling stabbing pain I felt the other day warming up with an empty oly bar on bench). I'm resting shoulder isolation totally at the moment while anterior delt recovers.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

My shoulders are going a lot better since military press, heavy, low reps.. Nothing else had worked for them. Learn your body, use that


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

both for me, seated military is my fav though really feel it


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Added it last year, was doing around 80kg on mp low reps 30-38kg depending on fatigure. Definitely better in my view doing both and no machines for pressing


----------



## tobin820 (Aug 14, 2013)

I like standing DB presses as well to mix it up


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Arnold presses superset with lateral raises


----------



## Thegfella (Jun 15, 2015)

Standing military press really sorts the men from the boys, it's one hard lift


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Is it common to lift more with seated DB press than OHP? Usually you can move more weight with compounds yet I can DB shoulder press more despite doing both at least equally if not I've done OHP more..


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Seated db's is my preferred lift or seated Smith machine. Also never lower behind the kneck I'm so inflexible it's a joke.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> Is it common to lift more with seated DB press than OHP? Usually you can move more weight with compounds yet I can DB shoulder press more despite doing both at least equally if not I've done OHP more..


i have the same problem. can easily dumbell press 32kg for 8 reps but can only OHP 60KG for 1 rep lol.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> Is it common to lift more with seated DB press than OHP? Usually you can move more weight with compounds yet I can DB shoulder press more despite doing both at least equally if not I've done OHP more..


Strict Ohp requires stuff like core strength which you don't really need on seated shoulder presses. Also depends on your form, if you go all the way down with the dumbells it'll transfer into the ohp. If you half rep it like most people I see in the gym (lol) you won't be pressing much


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

military press for me

i hate working out shoulders possibly my most hated body part to train


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I hardly do any presses! :-/


----------

